# want to buy or adopt a pigeon



## natasha81harris (Aug 24, 2011)

hi everyone, im hopeing to buy a pigeon. i recently lost a baby one that i rescued, which has totally devastated me.... 

how young can i buy a pigeon and does anyone know anywhere local to me (wembley, middlesex) that i can get one or maybe a pair from??

my partner is in a bit of a mess over little bobs passing so i want to try get another pigeon as soon as possible. 

thanks
tasha


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Natasha,

A rescuer in Devon is looking for a home for two unreleasable adults, if you are interested.

He says:

_'Shivers' is tame (hence he can't be released) 'Torquay' had a broken wing which didn't set well enough for release (he isn't very tame)_


----------



## amylour (Sep 6, 2011)

hi natasha, if you are willing maybe to travel to liverpool then i have a baby pigeon that you can have for nothing. there does not seem anything wrong with it. I found it last thursday.


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Amylour, if there is nothing wrong with the baby pigeon, why would it need to be kept in captivity?

Wouldn't it be kinder to have it rehabbed and released?

Personally I wouldn't like to see a perfectly healthy bird lose it's freedom when there are so many disabled pigeons in need of a permanent home


----------



## amylour (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi Pigeonqueen, I Am Sorry I Forgot To Say That I Found It When A Crow Was Pecking At Its Head So I Took It Home, Cleaned It Up And Tried To Feed It. So It Was Injured But I Cant See The Marks On Its Head Anymore. I Was Told It Is About 5 Weeks Old So It Doesnt Know How To Fly Yet. I Was Just Waiting To See How Long It Would Take For It To Start. I Would Have Took It Somewhere For Help But A Friend Of Mine Told Me If I Took It The Rspca They Would Humanely Kill It. Also I Have No Idea If There Is Anywhere Else In Liverpool That I Could Take It To Where They Wont Kill It As That Is Just Too Evil. If It Doesnt Learn To Fly Though I Will Have To Keep It Or Give It To Someone Who Knows How To Take Care Of It Properly. So If Anyone Out There Can Help Please Let Me Know Asap.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Natasha,

It might be a great help if you posted a picture of the aviary you've set up as anyone who is potentially willing to re-home their birds would probably like to check things out before placing their birds into a new home.

It may depend on what the bird is currently used to, as far as what freedom they currently have and the type of living quarters they're used to as to how well they settle down.

I remember in your first thread you mentioned you were in rented accomodation. Just to be safe have you checked that there aren't any restrictions that would mean you might have a problem keeping pigeons on your premises. Pigeons can live a long time especially when kept in captivity where there aren't the same dangers from preditors etc as in the wild, so you do need to be very committed before you start. 

It would be great if you could keep us updated as there seem to be a few folks keeping an eye out for you.

Just to ask, any news on the trapped pigeon situation?

Janet


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Hello Amylour, thanks for letting us know more about your baby pigeon.

Yes I can understand your concern about the RSPCA. However there is a place that is pigeon friendly in Liverpool that would be able to help you.THEY WOULD PREPARE THE PIGEON FOR RELEASE AT A LATER DATE. PLEASE SPEAK TO THEM

The address is:

FRESHFIELDS ANIMAL RESCUE CENTRE
EAST LODGE FARM
EAST LANE,
INCE BLUNDELL
liverpool 29 3EA


phone 0151 931 1604

THEY HAVE A WILD BIRD AVIARY AND NO KILL POLICY.

PLEASE LET US KNOW HOW YOU GET ON. thanks










INCE


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

You beat me to it Jayne, I was just posting that same address.

Amylour, this would be ideal as they will rehab the bird and assess it ready for release. As it states, they won't kill. 

Janet


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Natasha, why do you want to buy a pigeon when you know that there are live trapped pigeons where you live and which you told us about in a previous thread?

There has been no reply from you regarding these pigeons (that you are so concerned about) despite several people offering you help and advice, yet you say you are devastated about the loss of one pigeon so much that you have to buy one.

Please tell me why you are not upset about all the live trapped ones that you know about and which are probably suffering right now because of your lack of inaction.

You asked for help and when offered it you ignored all responses. I advised you to call the Fire Brigade as I told you the RSPCA has NEVER responded to any of the calls I have made to them. I asked you to call me but you complained because I was not available when you called me the ONE time.

You said you wanted to help, You dont. You want others to be responsible otherwise you would have at least tried. No one fails when they do their best. You didn't even bother to respond to everyones advice or update your thread to let people know what was/not happening.


----------

